# Scratching post rescue



## Paddypaws

This beautiful boy has been at the rescue for some time now and I just don't understand why no one has snapped him up!








www.scratchingpost.co.uk


----------



## moggie14

Aw he is gorgeous! I love a black & white with green eyes, just like my Dexter 
I can never understand why B&W is unpopular. Perhaps that and the fact he is long haired? 
I hope he finds a forever home very soon x


----------



## Summercat

I never knew black and white was unpopular, it is one of my favorites.
That is a gorgeous cat.:Cat
Hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Guest

He's a little corker!! Can't believe no-one has snapped him up. What is it with people and black & white moggies?

This one could almost be his little twin. Hopefully this disgustingly dirty and smelly little chap will turn out as gorgeous as your boy. Been here a few weeks now. He's a real devil at the moment. Being 'snipped and chipped' this week so hope to see an improvement in his behaviour!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Paddypaws - we have a number of black 'n white and all black cats too at the moment, apart from their colouring they are all 'older' - i.e. 5 - 15 years old which adds to their adoptability problems Kittens and those cats up to 2 or 3 years old usually go within a week or two. Most days I come home wishing I could bring them all with me as they are such beautiful cats with lovely natures.


----------



## Calvine

GPTC said:


> He's a little corker!! Can't believe no-one has snapped him up. What is it with people and black & white moggies?
> 
> This one could almost be his little twin. Hopefully this disgustingly dirty and smelly little chap will turn out as gorgeous as your boy. Been here a few weeks now. He's a real devil at the moment. Being 'snipped and chipped' this week so hope to see an improvement in his behaviour!
> 
> View attachment 347097


He looks like a real rascal!!:Cat


----------



## Paddypaws

@GPTC that little lad has a naughty glint in his eye!


----------



## Calvine

Paddypaws said:


> @GPTC that little lad has a naughty glint in his eye!


 He has ''mischief'' written all over his face!:Cat


----------



## Guest

Paddypaws said:


> @GPTC that little lad has a naughty glint in his eye!





Calvine said:


> He has ''mischief'' written all over his face!:Cat


He's got a slightly different look in his eyes today. Snip Snip!!

Hows your boy going Paddypaws? You're on the same Catchat.org page as us. He's not on your "cats for re-homing link". We've just put our first one on there today and our second one is going on tomorrow.


----------



## Paddypaws

I don't work for Scratching Post @GPTC, I just support them and have adopted 2 cats from them. I had planned on visiting tomorrow as I often do on my day off, but my delivery of things I am donating has not arrived and I never turn up empty handed.


----------



## Guest

Ah, I see. Rescues need good people like you.


----------



## Paddypaws

Well, Benny is still at the rescue. He is very keen for attention and comes out of his hidey hole for head bops, BUT is also over stimulated by the attention and his swishing tail soon moves onto a small paw swipe or nip, nothing forceful but it must put people off. Poor lad must be so confused at why he is not being chosen. 








A few pens down I spotted this enormous lad, uncle to your boy @GPTC ? He was a stray and is in a pretty tatty scarred state but happily accepted a bit of gentle combing. Arthur is going to smarten up into a wonderful pet.


----------



## Guest

What a beauty! Experienced cat owners should see beyond 'boring black and white', or 'bruised up tom', or shy, or the occasional nip.

These cats are distressed. They're scared. They don't understand what's going on.

Yes, they're in a warm rescue and you and I know that's better than on the streets, and hopefully soon they'll be in a warm loving home, but they don't know that... yet.

Given time, and the right owner, they stand every chance of having a wonderful life. The trouble is getting that 'right' owner to look beyond the exotic expensive designer breeds that look so nice sitting beside the fireplace.


----------



## Calvine

I love long-haired b/w cats. I've got Beauregard on my avatar and Teddy below. They look like brothers but not related.


----------



## Guest

He looks like he's giving you the big "YEAH, WHAT-EVER!"


----------



## Sophisticat

Paddypaws said:


> This beautiful boy has been at the rescue for some time now and I just don't understand why no one has snapped him up!
> View attachment 346976
> 
> www.scratchingpost.co.uk


 He's gorgeous hugs :Happy I am looking for a brother or sister for my little Fuzz and he could be perfect only we are far away from Essex...


----------



## Paddypaws

Sophisticat said:


> He's gorgeous hugs :Happy I am looking for a brother or sister for my little Fuzz and he could be perfect only we are far away from Essex...


Awwww. they do require a home check, also don't home where there are children under 5. You could always contact them and ask if they have someone close to you who could home check?


----------



## Paddypaws

Calvine said:


> I love long-haired b/w cats. I've got Beauregard on my avatar and Teddy below. They look like brothers but not related.


beautiful!
I love the long haired b/w and ONE DAY I will add one or two to the brood.


----------



## Sophisticat

Paddypaws said:


> Awwww. they do require a home check, also don't home where there are children under 5. You could always contact them and ask if they have someone close to you who could home check?


I have an under five. Will wait for the right cat at the right time.....


----------



## Paddypaws

Another needy soul is now safe at the rescue after proving hard to track down. The poor lad is in a dreadful state, apparently even worse than when this photo was taken.


----------



## Guest

That is truly shocking. Well done to your rescue for taking him in. Our next target is a stray we've not yet seen. We've had numerous sightings and reports but he's never about when we turn up. Apparently in a dreadful state.


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
Oh poor boy


----------



## Paddypaws

Burberry is looking better already but will need a lot of medical care to get him ready for a new home. They think he had chewed off some of the huge matted mass himself which caused the raw wounds you can see. His rescuer carefully removed the rest of the large lump of matted fur and applied soothing cream. He also has flu.
Just look at this sad little face.


----------



## ChaosCat

Poor little boy! Glad he is cared for so well now.


----------



## Summercat

He will have a beautiful coat when he is better. Glad he is getting help.


----------



## SbanR

That face just tugs at your heart strings


----------



## Paddypaws

SbanR said:


> That face just tugs at your heart strings


I know. 
He will need an owner prepared to get him used to gentle regular grooming. That tail will take some combing through!


----------



## Paddypaws

Burberry didn't have any appetite yesterday....until one of the volunteers brought in some cooked chicken which he wolfed down.


----------



## Charity

Poor little soul, he looks so like my last cat. Hope he is feeling a lot better soon.


----------



## Paddypaws

Charity said:


> Poor little soul, he looks so like my last cat. Hope he is feeling a lot better soon.


Your boy Mouse? Yes he does. Also like a long haired version of my Paddy in my avatar. I will give him a special caress from you when I go up to visit tomorrow. I have put together a little care package which I will bring to the rescue for him. They don't really allow treats to be given in the pens but I think I will manage to sneak in some Cosma snackies for him.


----------



## Paddypaws

Another day, another stray! 








Finally trapped and safe at the rescue.


----------



## moggie14

Paddypaws said:


> Another day, another stray!
> View attachment 349729
> 
> Finally trapped and safe at the rescue.
> View attachment 349730


Oh bless him! He looks 100% better in the second photo :Happy


----------



## Paddypaws

moggie14 said:


> Oh bless him! He looks 100% better in the second photo :Happy


Just been up to visit and he is a sweet and friendly lad but in a pretty dreadful state. His teeth are awful and his coat is filthy, gummed up with mud and twigs. he was accepting some gentle grooming from a lovely volunteer so I am sure he will look better soon.


----------



## Paddypaws

This pair are adorable! Tubby tortie and laid back 'Persian '








Another stunning black and white boy. Rufus was very hard to photo as he just wanted love. Poor lad has awful mats all down his back. 








Yet another beauty! This boy loves being groomed so his lovely coat is soft and mat free. 








Poor Benny who heads up this thread is still at the rescue. His notes say he was sadly abused by children in his last home which goes some way to explaining his agitation when petted.


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
Sweet looking kitties.
That last one looks like my Biggs. Today is the day last year, when he went into a shelter.
Hope they all find good homes.


----------



## Paddypaws

Summercat said:


> @Paddypaws
> Sweet looking kitties.
> That last one looks like my Biggs. Today is the day last year, when he went into a shelter.
> Hope they all find good homes.


I think his name is Ruggy and yes he does remind me of your boy.


----------



## Calvine

Paddypaws said:


> Another day, another stray!
> View attachment 349729
> 
> Finally trapped and safe at the rescue.
> View attachment 349730


Such a handsome chap. :Cat


----------



## Paddypaws




----------



## Charity

Lovely news, good luck Buddy


----------



## Paddypaws

Charity said:


> Lovely news, good luck Buddy


He is gawjus @Charity , our kind of cat.


----------



## Summercat

Great news:Cat hope Buddy has many happy years in his new home.


----------



## Paddypaws

Summercat said:


> Great news:Cat hope Buddy has many happy years in his new home.


They posted a video of him playing with a toy mouse like a little kitten so it looks like he has really settled in.


----------



## Smuge

Never saw this thread before, love your updates @Paddypaws hope everyone finds a well deserved home soon


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
 Glad for him


----------



## Paddypaws

Another stray Tom with horrible fight wounds, now safe at the rescue.


----------



## Summercat

Poor guy. He is an uncommon color for a male, so may luckily not spend much time in the rescue.


----------



## Paddypaws

Summercat said:


> Poor guy. He is an uncommon color for a male, so may luckily not spend much time in the rescue.


He is a black and white tuxedo which is pretty standard colouring ( although one of my favourites) the red tinge is blood from a burst abscess and fight wounds.


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
Oh, sorry I thought he had a bit of ginger on him. Poor fella.


----------



## Paddypaws

I visited again today and am totally bowled over by Rufus. The guy is such a love bug! he has had most of the nasty mats clipped out but really enjoyed a good comb through the rest of his coat without a single protest. As soon as I walked away out of sight he set up with a rusty croaky meow to draw me back for more loving. Adorable!
The really scruffy ginger boy is now called Rory and looking lots better after a couple of baths and several grooming sessions. he still has a long way to go before his coat is restored but he too is a sweet and loving boy.


----------



## Charity

That poor boy, its good to know he's safe now. I bet he's loving the attention.


----------



## Paddypaws

Remember Burberry the cat with huge mats of fur hanging off raw skin? He's finally over his flu and into the rehoming pens. He is an absolute darling who can't get enough loving and will make someone very lucky indeed. He still looks pretty scruffy and I had not noticed those raw patches on his face previously so he still has some way to go before he wins any beauty contests.


----------



## Summercat

Good luck Burberry :Cat


----------



## Paddypaws

My cat crush this week is Mildred and I can't stop myself wondering whether she might slot in to the PP household for whatever time she has left.
https://www.facebook.com/thescratch...pcb.1338006549665971/1338006532999306/?type=3


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
If you think it would be doable, poor girl is not likely to be adopted sadly.


----------



## moggie14

Oh bless her


----------



## Paddypaws

Summercat said:


> @Paddypaws
> If you think it would be doable, poor girl is not likely to be adopted sadly.


Well I have seen comments from other volunteers and supporters so I am confident she will be offered a home but will keep myself in the list just in case.


----------



## Paddypaws

Burby looking rather fetching in his neckerchief. He is such a wonderful cat. 








New arrival Aristotle, another friendly stray left entire and trying to fend for himself. 








Little Mildred. A sweet little old lady, thin as a rake and with bare hindquarters after her awful mats were shaved. She needs a dental but there are huge risks as she has kidney failure.


----------



## Forester

Poor Mildred. Makes you just want to spoil her rotten and show her what love means. 

I too, have only just seen this thread and I've already got weepy eyes, all those poor needy cats. :Arghh


----------



## Paddypaws

Forester said:


> I too, have only just seen this thread and I've already got weepy eyes, all those poor needy cats. :Arghh


Aww don't cry people! They really do take great care of all the cats who come through their doors. Pens are a good size with attached outdoor runs which are filled with enrichment toys, shelves, cat grass etc. There is an army of volunteers who clean and tidy....and even ones who just spend time sitting with the quiet or shy cats and get them used to human company.
They do have some permanent residents who will live their days out at the rescue. They even have one 'yardie feral' called Twirly who turned up one day on his own and never left! he is becoming tamer as time goes on and just potters round doing his thing.
I did mention my possible interest in Mildred but she might not be great with other cats so they are going to carry on assessing her and see what is best for her.


----------



## Forester

Paddypaws said:


> Aww don't cry people! They really do take great care of all the cats who come through their doors. Pens are a good size with attached outdoor runs which are filled with enrichment toys, shelves, cat grass etc. There is an army of volunteers who clean and tidy....and even ones who just spend time sitting with the quiet or shy cats and get them used to human company.
> They do have some permanent residents who will live their days out at the rescue. They even have one 'yardie feral' called Twirly who turned up one day on his own and never left! he is becoming tamer as time goes on and just potters round doing his thing.
> I did mention my possible interest in Mildred but she might not be great with other cats so they are going to carry on assessing her and see what is best for her.


Oh I know that The Scratching Post will look after them well  :Angelic. it's just the thought of what those poor kitties have gone through in the past. How could any human being allow any creature to be so neglected. I couldn't sleep at night if I were to walk past any one of them and do nothing.

Fingers crossed that Mildred appreciates feline company.


----------



## moggie14

Oh they are all lovely! Burby looks a little bruiser bless him 
Aristotle is very Tonk like, the face shape and eye colour. He's gorgeous! x


----------



## Matrod

You did say you miss an oldie in the PP household  poor old girl, wherever she ends up I hope she has a wonderful life for however long she's got left.


----------



## Paddypaws

I did an extra run up to the rescue today....to drop off a delivery of artificial turf kindly donated ( well i did ask nicely) by a local landscaping company. It will be used to brighten up some of the outside pen space and give the cats somewhere soft to lounge.
Of course I was delighted to have another opportunity to get cuddles with Mildred and Burberry, and sneak them some Cosma snackies.
I was especially glad to see that the two zooplus carboard houses which I had passed on were being occupied by two of the timid cats in the Main unit. Burby had done some serious damage to his cardboard scratcher so next time I go I must find a new one for him.......


----------



## Paddypaws

Heathcliff, shy boy but ventured out of his hideout withthe promise of Cosma snackies








Monty, beautiful big boy sadly surrendered after his owner fell ill. Loves grooming and attention








Maurice, stunning pale ginger tabby boy.









Burberry got his new scratch pad today and Mildred got extra cuddles. Everyone got sneaky snackie treats.I've ordered her a memory foam pad as she is so skinny and boney.
Lots of the outside areas are now covered in AstroTurf and I brought up a tray of petunias to add to the flower pots. They are always happy for visitors to pop by during opening hours and it's a nice area to visit with some nice pubs for lunch.


----------



## moggie14

Aw more adorable furries, they are all so cute! Did Aristotle get adopted? x


----------



## Paddypaws

moggie14 said:


> Aw more adorable furries, they are all so cute! Did Aristotle get adopted? x


His name was still on his pen but he wasn't in there so not sure actually. He could just have been collected or could have been at the vet.


----------



## Paddypaws

Kenzo has been returned to the rescue after just a short time in his new home. The reason? He was disturbing their sleep by chirruping and playing. 
Poor lad had waited a long time to be chosen and was only showing how happy he was.


----------



## ChaosCat

Paddypaws said:


> Kenzo has been returned to the rescue after just a short time in his new home. The reason? He was disturbing their sleep by chirruping and playing.
> Poor lad had waited a long time to be chosen and was only showing how happy he was.


Poor lad!
Aren't people aware that animals do make a certain amount of noises? Well, fish don't...


----------



## oliviarussian

Paddypaws said:


> Kenzo has been returned to the rescue after just a short time in his new home. The reason? He was disturbing their sleep by chirruping and playing.
> Poor lad had waited a long time to be chosen and was only showing how happy he was.


----------



## Summercat

Poor Kenzo....


----------



## Paddypaws

Summercat said:


> Poor Kenzo....


Ugh and another returned, this time because he didn't get on with the resident male cat.
At least the adopters both returned the cat to the rescue rather than trying to pass them off on gumtree or Facebook. 
This is a huge problem for the rescue though as they had to magically find two spare pens when they are always full. 
It's a very quiet time for rehoming too which means the waiting list is growing daily and there is no space even for urgent cases.


----------



## Paddypaws

Heathcliff is coming out of his shell and isn't he a gorgeous boy? 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1348436321956327


----------



## Summercat

@Paddypaws 
Yes, he is:Cat


----------



## Charity

Aren't they all gorgeous, though I know they are in good hands now, it breaks my heart to think no one loved most of them up until now.


----------



## Psygon

I've just been reading on Facebook that they got quite damaged with flooding today/yesterday?  Am assuming it's the same rescue anyway...


----------



## Paddypaws

A dreadful day at the rescue. 
The heavy rains have hit them hard and all 3 of the main buildings are in need of major repairs.
Some areas were flooded while others have suffered major damage to the roof structure.


----------



## Psygon

Paddypaws said:


> A dreadful day at the rescue.
> The heavy rains have hit them hard and all 3 of the main buildings are in need of major repairs.
> Some areas were flooded while others have suffered major damage to the roof structure.


it did sound fairly terrible


----------



## Paddypaws

https://www.facebook.com/thescratchingpostcatrescue/


----------



## Paddypaws

Today I was asked to help with transport for the rescue. A local woman had a 10 week old kitten that was proving too much for her so she wanted SP to take her on.
Rosebud was indeed rather a live wire and screamed through the whole of her journey, before vomiting just as we arrived!
I left her being introduced to an existing family so that she has some cat company to rough and tumble with.
She joined the several dozen other kittens that the rescue has in their care, every available pen being in use.


----------



## Charity

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 357290
> Today I was asked to help with transport for the rescue. A local woman had a 10 week old kitten that was proving too much for her so she wanted SP to take her on.
> Rosebud was indeed rather a live wire and screamed through the whole of her journey, before vomiting just as we arrived!
> I left her being introduced to an existing family so that she has some cat company to rough and tumble with.
> She joined the several dozen other kittens that the rescue has in their care, every available pen being in use.


She's a sweetie, hope she and the others find homes soon. Rosebud was the name of one of my previous cats who was the same colour as this kitten


----------



## moggie14

Aw I must say Rosebud does look like trouble doesn't she! What a naughty little face she has, adorable :Happy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh Rosebud, you look like a cheeky little thing  Hope you find a new puuuuurfect home very soon.


----------



## Paddypaws

Who remembers Kenzo who was returned to rescue after a brief spell in a new home as he disrupted their sleep by chirping and playing? Well he quickly found a new home and a new best buddy to team up with .


----------



## oliviarussian

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 357447
> 
> Who remembers Kenzo who was returned to rescue after a brief spell in a new home as he disrupted their sleep by chirping and playing? Well he quickly found a new home and a new best buddy to team up with .


Fabulous news


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s great! They look so happy together.


----------



## Paddypaws

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1611876275535171/permalink/1847569848632478/
Salsa is a long term resident at the rescue due to her skin condition. She is a cat with bags of character who gets up to lots of mischief and even has her own FB page


----------



## Charity

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 357447
> Who remembers Kenzo who was returned to rescue after a brief spell in a new home as he disrupted their sleep by chirping and playing? Well he quickly found a new home and a new best buddy to team up with .


They look like a mini Bunty and Toppy.

Love the Salsa video of her in prison :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Paddypaws

These kittens were brought into the rescue by local Police after a passer by heard them crying from the back of a truck. Who knows what was going on or what their fate would have been.


----------



## Paddypaws

The rescue is truly at breaking point this year. A total of 70 kittens in their care and very few homes coming forward. This chalet is an overflow of the usual kitten crèche.


----------



## Charity

There seems to be a lull in rehoming at the moment, same at my local rescue though not as many kittens as this. 

I'm in love with this boy at our CP, look at that beautiful face.


----------



## Summercat

Same lull in adopting at the one I visit but not as many kittens. I am surprised at how few kittens we are seeing as when I visited last autumn there were many that were born March through July.

Poor babes I hope they all find nice homes. At that age if able I think it is good to adopt two as playmates.


----------



## QOTN

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 358082
> The rescue is truly at breaking point this year. A total of 70 kittens in their care and very few homes coming forward. This chalet is an overflow of the usual kitten crèche.


Would they like some toys? I am not doing any more stalls at shows so am cutting down some of my stock. I am very happy to donate some to the poor little dears.


----------



## Paddypaws

That's a lovely offer @QOTN, they would make good use of them I am sure.


----------



## QOTN

Paddypaws said:


> That's a lovely offer @QOTN, they would make good use of them I am sure.


Shall I send to you? Your gift then.


----------



## Paddypaws

QOTN said:


> Shall I send to you? Your gift then.


I don't want to claim them to be from me. Let me check the best postal address for the centre and I'll PM you


----------



## Paddypaws

Who remembers Burberry? The poor cat who was in a dreadful state with huge mats of fur tearing lumps out of his skin? He battled a bad bout of flu and also ringworm but soon blossomed into a fantastic character who became a favourite of all the staff and volunteers who could not understand why no one picked him for their home. Well finally his turn has come and he looks forward to a luxurious retirement.


----------



## Charity

That's wonderful news. Have a good life Burberry xx


----------



## Summercat

Burberry is gorgeous, I love his markings:Cat glad he found a good home.


----------



## Paddypaws

This boy has been eluding the most experienced trappers for at least 8 months, he just will not go in to a trap. He was owned but left behind when they moved. He is believed to be the 'grandfather' of a colony of more than 20 younger cats removed from the area by SP. 
He hangs around crying outside the flat that used to be his home. 
I am helping out feeding him to establish a routine so that he can finally be trapped and rescued.


----------



## moggie14

Aw bless him, looks like he needs a lot of TLC. I do hope he begins to trust you, isn't it a shame we can't make them understand


----------



## Paddypaws

I think that is an oldish photo, he wouldn’t let me anywhere near as close as that but what I could see of him wasn’t looking good.


----------



## SbanR

That poor boy. Some people can be so cruel.
My Jessie was left to fend for herself (as a kitten) while her family went away on holiday


----------



## Summercat

Poor boy
So sad he was left behind.


----------



## Paddypaws

edited as link won’t work


----------



## Paddypaws

Today's cat crush is little Artemis, as friendly as she is beautiful but missing a hind leg so limited mobility.
I nearly left the centre clutching two little hand rears. They were brought in after the mother cat was killed in RTA. Only a week old they will need feeding every 2 hours if they are to survive.


----------



## SbanR

Beautiful. Tabbies are my favourite


----------



## Paddypaws

SbanR said:


> Beautiful. Tabbies are my favourite


She is a really pretty soft little thing.


----------



## Charity

She's lovely, hope she finds a home soon


----------



## Paddypaws

7 six week old kittens found abandoned in Enfield. Badly dehydrated, covered in faeces and maggots. Sadly one little darling didn't survive but the others are now safe at SP who can hopefully bring them round. 
The rescue isn't just full, not even just overflowing, they really are at crisis point with 90 kittens now in their care. 
Sadly these little ones will not be easy to home because of their colour.


----------



## Charity

How sad, poor little mites. Thank goodness they've in safe hands now. 90 kittens!! That's an awful lots of cats to rehome.


----------



## Summercat

That is a lot

Poor babies, I love black kitties.


----------



## Paddypaws

I have been having a terrible time trying to trap two boys in Tottenham, an area where over 20 cats were removed from the colony.
Other cats keep popping up on our radar, one tortie who gave birth before we could trap her so now we feed and wait till she brings the kittens to us. Meanwhile this poor chap was spotted last night, emaciated and bald from flea allergy. I’ve called him Parker and he is now priority to trap and get to rescue.
These street cats cost the rescue an absolute fortune in medical bills and are not always easy to find homes for but Scratching Post finds space and care for them all.


----------



## Paddypaws




----------



## SbanR

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 366104
> View attachment 366104


Is this Parker? Do you think you'll be able to trap him soon, as he's approaching you


----------



## Paddypaws

It wasn’t me that took the pictures unfortunately. I’ve been out looking and leafleting again this morning but no further sightings as yet


----------



## Paddypaws

Hooray! This poor lad is now safe and sound at Scratching Post rescue. I had an ‘interesting’ day and evening meeting the locals and after a tip off from the local wizard ( I kid you not) I managed to locate Parker and get him into our care.


----------



## Summercat

Glad for Parker:Cat
Very helpful the local wizard


----------



## SbanR

Fantastic! Parker will get the care he needs now.
Of course he's a wizard! You located Parker didn't you


----------



## Paddypaws




----------



## Paddypaws

https://mydonate.bt.com/fundraisers/susanhall6#.W56T2idoBqg.facebook
We have been trying to trap these two boys for months but they are just too clever to fall for the regular trap so we are hoping to try a radio remote control device.


----------

